# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] Philips Hudson 7 νεκρή

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Έχω (εδώ και καιρό είναι η αλήθεια, αλλά τώρα αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ) το monitor του τίτλου, το οποίο δεν δείχνει κανένα σημάδι ζωής. Το άνοιξα, μέτρησα τις τάσεις από το power supply προς την controller και έχω το εξής σύμπτωμα. Στην γραμμή των 5V, στο πολύμετρο μόλις διαβάζω περίπου 1 (ή 1 και κάτι) Volt, η επόμενη κατάσταση είναι O.L (open loop νομίζω σημαίνει). Αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια και θεώρησα ότι χρειάζεται recap η γραμμή (τουλάχιστον) των 5V του power supply, όπερ και εγένετω (ολικό recap μάλιστα). Δυστυχώς δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα. Για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι η γραμμή δίνει τα 5V, σύνδεσα μια αντίστση 100Ω χωρίς να έχω πτώση στην τάση. Από τη μεριά του controller τώρα, δίνω από τροφοδοτικό πάγκου 5V τα οποία παραμένουν με ελάχιστη διακύμανση (5,07 - 5,08 V), και μετράω ρεύμα 0,71 - 0,77 Α (δεν ξέρω εάν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό). Επίσης, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, ζεσταίνεται ο processor (MST9251A-LF-205), αλλά χωρίς να καίει, κάτι που μπορεί να είναι και φυσιολογικό.
Έχετε καμία ιδέα που να εστιάσω, γιατί βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο ???

Manual: http://elektrotanya.com/philips_230w.../download.html

Φωτογραφίες:

DSC_0334_1.jpgDSC_0337_2.jpg

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα Αντρέα. Θα μπορούσες να μετρήσεις και τα τρανζίστορς σου. Πιθανότατα να βρεις κάποιο/α βραχυκυκλωμένο.

----------


## manolo

Εννοώ τα τρανζίστορς στο τροφοδοτικό της οθόνης... Η φώτο που ανέβασες πρέπει να είναι η Main Board. Τι θα καταλάβουμε από εκεί, εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι εμφανώς καμμένο...;;;

----------


## andyferraristi

> Εννοώ τα τρανζίστορς στο τροφοδοτικό της οθόνης... Η φώτο που ανέβασες πρέπει να είναι η Main Board. Τι θα καταλάβουμε από εκεί, εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι εμφανώς καμμένο...;;;


Τη φωτογραφία την έβαλα απλώς να τη δείτε, μήπως κάποιο πιο έμπειρο μάτι διακρίνει αυτό που ενδεχομένως δεν μπορώ να δω εγώ. 
Όσο για τα transistors, να τα δω αλλά αυτό το τέχνασμα με την αντίσταση δεν θα μου έδειχνε κάποιο σημάδι (να ήταν άραγε ελαφρύ σαν φορτίο, και να μην έδειξε πρόβλημα) ???

----------


## manolo

Όχι απαραίτητα φίλε.. Συνέδεσε τη main σου κανονικά και κάνε τις μετρήσεις σου. Το να μετρήσεις τα transistor άλλωστε δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο, για να τσεκάρεις αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα ή καμμένα ή ΟΚ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Ok, θα το κάνω και θα επανέλθω με νεότερα ...

----------


## aktis

12 CCFL σε monitor 23 ιντσων ; η το διάβασα λάθος ; Ολο και καμια λυχνία θα εχει καει σε 10 χρόνια ... Εγω θα δοκιμαζα πρωτα με CCFL tester οτι οι λυχνίες ειναι ενταξει ...

----------


## pliktras

Φίλε το παλμοτροφοδοτικου της οθόνης έχει πρόβλημα αυτό να βάλεις φωτο αυτή ή πλακέτα που ανέβασε βάζω στοίχημα δεν έχει τίποτα....τσεκαρε στο παλμοτροφοδοτικο τον controller του άλλαξε προληπτικά optocoupler πυκνωτές ηλεκτρολυτικους αναστάσεως και εξόδου. Δες τι τάση έχεις στην έξοδο του πυκνωτή μετά τη γέφυρα πρέπει να έχεις 320Vdc.λλαξε tl431 που λογικά θα έχει δες ζενερ και διόδους γενικά.Δες καμιά ασφάλειοαντίσταση  και γενικά τσεκαρε για καμμενες αντιστάσεις...απλές περιπτώσεις ει αι τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα φτιαχνονται σχετικά ευκολα

----------


## andyferraristi

> 12 CCFL σε monitor 23 ιντσων ; η το διάβασα λάθος ;  Ολο και καμια λυχνία θα εχει καει σε 10 χρόνια ... Εγω θα δοκιμαζα πρωτα  με CCFL tester οτι οι λυχνίες ειναι ενταξει ...


Χρήστο μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχω ούτε ενδεικτικό ledακι σε λειτουργία (έστω και σε stand by) ...




> Φίλε το παλμοτροφοδοτικου της οθόνης έχει πρόβλημα αυτό να βάλεις φωτο αυτή ή πλακέτα που ανέβασε βάζω στοίχημα δεν έχει τίποτα....τσεκαρε στο παλμοτροφοδοτικο τον controller του άλλαξε προληπτικά optocoupler πυκνωτές ηλεκτρολυτικους αναστάσεως και εξόδου. Δες τι τάση έχεις στην έξοδο του πυκνωτή μετά τη γέφυρα πρέπει να έχεις 320Vdc.λλαξε tl431 που λογικά θα έχει δες ζενερ και διόδους γενικά.Δες καμιά ασφάλειοαντίσταση  και γενικά τσεκαρε για καμμενες αντιστάσεις...απλές περιπτώσεις ει αι τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα φτιαχνονται σχετικά ευκολα


Χρήστο καλησπέρα και σε 'σένα. Το optocoupler το έχω τσεκάρει και είναι Ok. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς τους έχω αλλάξει όλους, εκτός τον μεγάλο των 320V. Τα 320V τα έχω (δεν θυμάμαι όμως εάν τα είχα με φορτίο στην έξοδο ή όχι). Το TL431 θα το τσεκάρω αύριο, και θα σου πω. 

Σήμερα έβαλα στην έξοδο των 5V του τροφοδοτικού ένα πιο "απαιτητικό" φορτίο (αντίσταση 5Ω, ώστε να μετρήσω 1Α). Άρχισε πάλι τα ίδια (ανεβοκατέβασμα της τάσης). Απ' το σχηματικό (σελ. 44) βλέπω ότι μετά το μετασχηματιστή παρεμβάλεται μια διπλοδίοδος (η 6152) η οποία μετρήθηκε και βρέθηκε Ok. Με δεδομένο το recap (και εφόσον δεν έχω την ατυχία ώστε να έχω κάποια αστοχία εκεί), εστιάζω την προσοχή μου στο κύκλωμα των 5V (και συγκεκριμένα στο IC 7195, το L5972D), το οποίο και παρήγγειλα. Η παραδιπλανή Schottky (sb240) μετρήθηκε και είναι και αυτή Ok.

Ανεβάζω και φωτογραφίες του τροφοδοτικού. Στον κύκλο έχω βάλει το κατ' εμέ "ύποπτο" L5972D.

DSC_0339_1.jpgDSC_0343_2_Up.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

Επανέρχομαι. Σήμερα (και καθώς αναμένω το L5972D), είπα να δοκιμάσω κάτι ανορθόδοξο (το συνηθίζω τελευταία). Έδωσα λοιπόν παράλληλα στα 5V του power supply, 5V από το τροφοδοτικό πάγκου (επικουρικά). Το Power on led ανάβει κανονικά, αλλά το display είναι νεκρό (ούτε backlight, αλλά ούτε σήμα). Επίσης το ρεύμα στα 5V κυμαινόταν από 0,6 - 1,1 Α. Τη δε ώρα που έπεφτε στα 0,6 Α, άκουγόταν από το power supply έχα πολύ πολύ πολύ ανεπαίσθητο "τσικ" με συχνότητα περίπου 1Hz. Έχετε καμία ιδέα από την εμπειρία σας ρε παιδιά ???

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλημέρα κύριοι και καλή εβδομάδα.
Μπορεί μεν να πέρασαν τα χρόνια, όμως επανερχόμουν ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και ξανασχολιόμουν (με βάση και της όποιας "αύξησης" της εμπειρίας μου) και τελικά δικαιώθηκα. Το monitor πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ο λόγος ήταν ένα βραχυκύκλωμα που υπήρχε μεταξύ Anode και Ref στο TL431 (το οποίο μπορεί να είχα εντοπίσει και παλαιότερα και να μου "ξέφυγε" ή χειρότερα να μην έδωσα σημασία λόγω απειρίας). Πιθανότατα το βραχυκύκλωμα εμφανίστηκε μετά από κάποιο καιρό λειτουργίας από το εργοστασιακό flux που υπήρχε στην περιοχή. Το λέω αυτό διότι μόλις αφαίρεσα τις R3163 και R3164 (smd), τότε η περιοχή έδειχνε "καθαρή" ενώ οι αντίστοιχες αντιστάσεις μετρώνταν στις σωστές τους τιμές. Αφού λοιπόν καθάρισα την περιοχή με ισοπροπυλική και αρκετό τρίψιμο, είχα το παρακάτω αποτέλεσμα.
IMG_20210824_110939.jpgIMG_20210824_110903.jpg
Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσοι έδωσαν ιδέες για την επίλυση και προσωπικά τους Μανόλη (manolo), Χρήστο (aktis) και Χρήστο (pliktras).


Το monitor πλέον δεν θα επιστραφεί στον κάτοχο (λογικό είναι μετά από τόσα χρόνια να έχει πάρει καινούριο) οπότε θα χαριστεί σε κάποιο σχολείο). Το ζητούμενο ήταν εξ αρχής να γλυτώσει από την αδηφάγα ανακύκλωση.

----------

